# LED Day Running Lights



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Try as I might I cannot find a UK supplier for LED day running lights for my 2011 Hymer (Fiat Ducato).
I did get some from China and they fell apart before I could fit them (you get what you pay for). I remember seeing a stand at a Motorhome show for some chap who was selling them for internal use as well as headlights, indicators etc, so if anybody has his details I would appreciate a reply?
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Try here geoff
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/ledcomuk/...h=item3a91348150&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
Misty


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't believe I am trying to move heaven and earth to get mine (on a Transit 2014) turned off, which is not possible according to Ford, and other people are trying hard to get some fitted!!!! Funny old world eh!!!!


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

newleaf said:


> Try as I might I cannot find a UK supplier for LED day running lights for my 2011 Hymer (Fiat Ducato).
> I did get some from China and they fell apart before I could fit them (you get what you pay for). I remember seeing a stand at a Motorhome show for some chap who was selling them for internal use as well as headlights, indicators etc, so if anybody has his details I would appreciate a reply?
> Thanks
> Geoff


Don't you already have DRL on your Hymer mine is a 2012 and it has them pre installed, that's all I have done is change the filament lamps and fitted LEDs .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some self builders are buying the cheap LED running lights ....... and installing them inside the van as internal lighting.


Apparently they work very well in that application. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Some self builders are buying the cheap LED running lights ....... and installing them inside the van as internal lighting.
> 
> Apparently they work very well in that application. :smile2:


I just used them to replace the knackered hi level brake lights, no chance of finding an original one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poulbot said:


> I can't believe I am trying to move heaven and earth to get mine (on a Transit 2014) turned off, which is not possible according to Ford, and other people are trying hard to get some fitted!!!! Funny old world eh!!!!


Easy enough snip the wire, but leave some spare just in case.

I have to ask why you want them off though, you can't see them from the driving seat and they're an aid to safety now and will become more so as more new vehicles will have them you will become invisible not having them as other road users will start to look for lights instead of bloody great vans coming straight at them.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*LED bulbs for day running lights*



Evs54 said:


> Don't you already have DRL on your Hymer mine is a 2012 and it has them pre installed, that's all I have done is change the filament lamps and fitted LEDs .


Sorry I didn't explain properly, I'm trying to replace the bulbs on existing system.
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

OK Geoff,
are these what you are after?

i bought some of them, they will even give you the resistors free if you need them, you do for our van peugeot boxer,
but i took them out, after they were to blue i wanted white, 
Misty

opps wrong link
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/ACEparts-P...808017&_sid=59275107&_trksid=p4634.m14&_pgn=2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> OK Geoff,
> are these what you are after?
> 
> i bought some of them, they will even give you the resistors free if you need them, you do for our van peugeot boxer,
> ...


Aye, there's nothing worse than rude DLRs > >


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer Exsis was built in 2011 but is a 2012 model and build plate.
It came with day running lights, which were 21 watt normal bulbs.
I have reduced the wattage down to 10 watt, this was due to the scare about the headlight lenses blowing.
I did test if the van would run without the bulbs fitted. What I mean is without warning buzzers and it was OK.
Can you not just fit ordinary bulbs or will your warning buzzers go off!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Poulbot said:


> I can't believe I am trying to move heaven and earth to get mine (on a Transit 2014) turned off, which is not possible according to Ford, and other people are trying hard to get some fitted!!!! Funny old world eh!!!!


as they are a legal requirement in construction and use regs see how easy it is to get an MOT in a couple of years


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

You're right Sprinta and I think they will be a mandatory part of the MOT at some point. It's just that I am of a generation which relied on other drivers being attentive and observant. Of course progress is making the roads safer and that must be a good thing. It's just that if approaching drivers or pedestrians can't see my big white M/H without the benefit of DRL's, then perhaps they should be queueing up outside a reputable spectacle retailer!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poulbot said:


> You're right Sprinta and I think they will be a mandatory part of the MOT at some point. It's just that I am of a generation which relied on other drivers being attentive and observant. Of course progress is making the roads safer and that must be a good thing. It's just that if approaching drivers or pedestrians can't see my big white M/H without the benefit of DRL's, then perhaps they should be queueing up outside a reputable spectacle retailer!


My point, how long will it before we have to have the man with the red flag back.

People no longer take care of their own health and safety, there a body to do it for them, they're used to it, common sense used to keep us alive now we have people to sue when we do stupid stunts, or Youtube to make a mint out of them :roll: :roll:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Daytime running light kits*

I had DRL's on Volvo's many years ago, then they were a pair of 21w filament lamps! perhaps that one of the reasons why I never got better than 30mpg!

My question is,,, Has anyone fitted any of these from bits or from kits ( our van is a 2005 ducato) and how straightforward was it?
£60.00 odd quid seems like a lot of money when you look at the cost of the bits.

Thanks in advance

Mike & Ann


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I fitted a kit from Ledcom to my 2003 MH some years ago and it was straightforward as the kit is mainly plug and play

One thing to remember is that DRLS need to be headlamp sensitive so they dim or go off when headlights are on, this is why you really need a pukka kit to do it all automatically

Do a Google search for Ledcom and see how much a kit is these days for yours, the lamps go in the place of the fog lamp blank in the bumper assuming you don't already have fog lamps there


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Ledcom DRl's*

Thanks for the suggestion, its just that the kit for our 2005 Ducato is £60 odd inc vat whereas the parts are individually much cheaper. 
We are going to the NEC shortly so its possible that they might be there with some sort of show offer- one can only live in hope!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry kev I know i should not say this, but, sometimes your quick replies remind me of a daffodil.

Just saying.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sorry kev I know i should not say this, but, sometimes your quick replies remind me of a daffodil.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> cabby


Phil, that really is quite nasty, so give it a rest!!

You won't like this either will you :roll:

I hate DLRs full stop, I drive down some pretty rough country lanes at around 5:30 to 6:00 am and I am dazzled by the bloody things all the time, if they only came on when your other lights are off IE as in daylight I'd have no problem with them as that's what they're for, but they don't so I'm very much not in favour of cheap DIY kits when the vehicle manufacturers can't even get it right.

If I was to fit them, they would be operated from a separate relay which cannot work if the other lights are on, which would be very easy to set up, but I'd not fit them as it's daylight and any normal person should be able to see me anyway.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I recently fitted some DRLs that i got fom LEDCOM. The kit comes with a little control box that dims the LEDs when you switch on your normal low beams.

It may be possible to buy the lamps cheaper, but I reckon you get what you pay for. £60 odd isn't outrageous for something that works properly, and just how much would you save on that anyway by going your own way?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I recently fitted some DRLs that i got fom LEDCOM. The kit comes with a little control box that dims the LEDs when you switch on your normal low beams.
> 
> It may be possible to buy the lamps cheaper, but I reckon you get what you pay for. £60 odd isn't outrageous for something that works properly, and just how much would you save on that anyway by going your own way?


But why do they need to be on at all with any of the other lights Geoff? By name they are DAYlight running lights, trouble is not so much that they are on, it's the intense type of light they give out, more so on unlit roads, they are also unfocused.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The ones I bought had to be fitted a particular way up, so I assume they are designed to not produce an illegal glare at night.

I have had several bulbs blow on my van recently (not headlights, admittedly) and I have seen quite a few vehicles with only one headlight lit, so I take the attitude that at night the LEDs act as position lights.

TBH, I'm more critical of the stoopid zaney shapes of some of the LED DRLs on some modern cars. Some of the designers must be on drugs, I reckon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> The ones I bought had to be fitted a particular way up, so I assume they are designed to not produce an illegal glare at night.
> 
> I have had several bulbs blow on my van recently (not headlights, admittedly) and I have seen quite a few vehicles with only one headlight lit, so I take the attitude that at night the LEDs act as position lights.
> 
> TBH, I'm more critical of the stoopid zaney shapes of some of the LED DRLs on some modern cars. Some of the designers must be on drugs, I reckon.


I get the bulbs blowing, but that is a problem with your electrics Geoff and should be looked at anyway, I even see LEDs as a good thing, but a single one is more than sufficient for a side light due to their inherent brightness, I meet cyclists with one and they are quite enough on a weedy battery even on well lit roads.

I agree on the stupid fancy designed ones on newer cars, also LED rear & brake lights can be dazzling when you're in a queue at traffic lights, which themselves can be dazzling on unlit roads.

I still do not really see a need for DLRs even when used as designed, but appreciate some feel the need to have the latest things, the only vehicles and circumstance I feel they are warranted is on silver cars in the mist or spray as they are invisible but again, ordinary car lights are enough.

I suppose I'm going to have to climb down on this one though   I seem to be the only one who doesn't care for them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I started a thread on DRL kits here...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/149-fiat-ducato/168626-fitting-running-lights.html

if its of any use.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I get the bulbs blowing, but that is a problem with your electrics Geoff and should be looked at anyway, I even see LEDs as a good thing, but a single one is more than sufficient for a side light due to their inherent brightness, I meet cyclists with one and they are quite enough on a weedy battery even on well lit roads.
> 
> I agree on the stupid fancy designed ones on newer cars, also LED rear & brake lights can be dazzling when you're in a queue at traffic lights, which themselves can be dazzling on unlit roads.
> 
> ...


Not quite the only one , to me they are just a modern fad to make vehicles visible when driven in rain and bad visibility because the dickhead driving doesnt bother put his driving lights on


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> Not quite the only one , to me they are just a modern fad to make vehicles visible when driven in rain and bad visibility because the dickhead driving doesnt bother put his driving lights on


Glad to know I'm not alone   yes I'd not thought of that, also front fogs which should only come on when switched on with newer cars as are the rears, so they must do it intentionally, so deffo Richard Craniums there.

Perhaps normally good sighted people don't have the same glare problems I have, but I've a slight cataract in my right eye which makes it worse, caused by welding flashes when I was younger I think.

Right, I'll slope off again


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone   yes I'd not thought of that, also front fogs which should only come on when switched on with newer cars as are the rears, so they must do it intentionally, so deffo Richard Craniums there.
> 
> Perhaps normally good sighted people don't have the same glare problems I have, but I've a slight cataract in my right eye which makes it worse, *caused by welding flashes when I was younger I think.*
> 
> Right, I'll slope off again


Well then, stop criticising the people with DRLs, it's your fault for welding when you were younger.>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Kev, but quite a few posts were made before I could get mine in, I was in fact referring to the quick fire comment about rude dlr's. which I thought was funny.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So it is the cataract in my left eye that brings on the glare from those DLr's.I agree that the shape and size of them on some cars are ridiculous.
When having an MOT they should check that those lights go off when H/Lamps go on.They are much too bright on most cars as well.

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Why are manufactures allowed to arrange light switching so that fog lights and high intensity rear lights only come on if headlights are on? The whole point of for lights is to avoid a situation in dense fog whereby the reflection of headlights from the for makes visibility worse. 

Having said that I sometimes use fog lights on unlit roads to enhance the view of the road edge. Mine are set correctly, so if anybody doesn't like them tough s..t!

As I've said before , if DLR lights save only one life a year I think they are worth it. If people are blinded/dazzled by them they should either report the manufacture to the authorities or give up driving.


Malcolm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> As I've said before , if DLR lights save only one life a year I think they are worth it.
> Malcolm


It is surprising how that often that phrase is used in relation to road safety. It never appears to apply to road engineering where the cost per death saved is a major factor in their implementation.
If we really wanted to save lives we would devote our money and efforts on hospitals where it is estimated that there are in excess of 12,000 unnecessary deaths per year, many of them children.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> When having an MOT they should check that those lights go off when H/Lamps go on.They are much too bright on most cars as well.
> 
> cabby


As far as I know it is part of the MOT, they have to go off when the headlights come on.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pete4x4 said:


> As far as I know it is part of the MOT, they have to go off when the headlights come on.


There is often confusion and even changes with reissues and notifications to testers to clarify their misinterpretations. This link from DVSA from 2015 says DLR's are not testable. They may of course be by now.
https://mattersoftesting.blog.gov.uk/common-mistakes-made-by-mot-testers/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> Why are manufactures allowed to arrange light switching so that fog lights and high intensity rear lights only come on if headlights are on? The whole point of for lights is to avoid a situation in dense fog whereby the reflection of headlights from the for makes visibility worse.
> 
> Having said that I sometimes use fog lights on unlit roads to enhance the view of the road edge. Mine are set correctly, so if anybody doesn't like them tough s..t!
> 
> ...


So it's you who uses fog lights when it's not foggy, an offence I think, and how can you report the manufacturer of a vehicle at night if you're blinded :roll:


----------

